# Free Bubbles from Benett Day today



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OK as you maybe can guess I am bored at home and anxious and thought... hey why not give away bubbles today...

Please post with how many you'd like today and I'll make it happen ... Please be reasonable as I dont wanna get RSI just yet..... Havent had that since my single days 

 I know but actually it's quite nice, I have this twitch and actually tap the keyboard often through anxiety and I have just found a way to put it to good use

I'm on a roll


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

lovely idea- don't know how many bubbles I have right now but I like multiples of 5.... so if they could end on 5 that would be fab!!!

really good luck for your test day    I'll send you some bubbles too

Kate x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Kate

Ok hun here ya go 224, taken you to* 555*, just for you. 

Thank for my bubbles too that was sweet. Oh dont foget to let people know on your signature or summin you like multiples of 5 so they know too.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Benetton said:


> Please be reasonable as I dont wanna get RSI just yet..... Havent had that since my single days


lol Benett......thats given me a much needed laugh...remember it well


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

@ Pem


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

thanks Bennet-that a lot of bubbles   Hope the RSI not too imminent- the other way does sound more fun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Benetton I love bubbles -  what a good idea and distraction !!!!
Best of Luck with OTd  

l X


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

JJ1- think i took you from 4047 to 5047, thanks for the well wishes. 

Pem you want any? prefered amount or you dont mind?

[email protected] livity_k


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Benetton  -  your hand must be exhausted!! do you like bubbles or want any!!!


L x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

lol...those mustve took you agessssssssssssss!

Im sure you can find better ways to get RSI!

k


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

lol nope ( mean no it didnt take me ages its like playing a video game... 


Katena  from 20 to 500 bubbles now


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Benett - what a great way to pass the time on the 2WW!!!!!

I will try that next time. I like the 2WW diary, that gives me something to focus on.

Anyway if you are not too tired I would love a few more - I have only got ninety!!

Starrysky


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Thanks Benetton  -  your hand must be exhausted!! do you like bubbles or want any!!!
> 
> L x


LOL no actually hand not exhuasted at all got a technique going LOL

Starrysky- 90 to 500!! in 3 mins woohooo   I know, and i could do a diary but I fidget alot and so i like this LOL....

I like reading the diaries

Pem 223 to 500


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

God i'm so sad!!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you for my bubbles, I am feeling positively bubbly!!!!!!!!!!



Good luck tomorrow

Starrysky


----------

